# Trick r treat pumpkin patterns



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey guys just case anyone is interested with the movie coming soon and all.
zombie pumpkins has a new pattern of SAM from trick r treat.If you are a member of the highest level there is also a SAM unmasked pattern in the hidden members area, they look great.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

I have the Sam action figure here on my desk, can't wait to see the movie!


----------



## SecondNightmare (Sep 8, 2009)

Just saw Trick R Treat on Friday in Austin. It was WAY better than any of the trailers or clips you'll see. I was surprised at how fun (and sometimes gory) it was compared to the clips online. If you're interested enough to see it, go ahead and pre-order it. Easily _the_ best Halloween-themed or anthology movie ever made and one of the best horror films I've had the pleasure of seeing!


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

Don, I have a copy. Want it? It's not bad. I plan on buying it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

When is it suppose to come out on DVD?


----------



## SecondNightmare (Sep 8, 2009)

Oct 6. Exactly a week from today. Apparently some people got early copies and it's online, but I suggest waiting for it. Movie's too good to be first-experienced on a compressed avi format...


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

nope, i got a 4.6gb dvd rip. but yea, i'm still gonna buy it.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

saint paul mn said:


> Don, I have a copy. Want it? It's not bad. I plan on buying it.


Thanks, but I"ll just pick it up next week, I've waited 3 years another week is nothing 

Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

don, are you going to paranormal activity tonight?


----------

